# I made a hayfeeder



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I made an easy hay feeder for around $60.00 It is 5 ft long, uses a polly bunk feeder to catch the fallen hay. I used some goat panels I had laying around here. Put together with zipties and 2 tpost.

Here is a picture after they had devoured all the hay I put in it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Teresa, that looks wonderful.
Can I ask, Why don't you have any snow on the ground? :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:shrug: I still have green grass. The weather is so crazy 60 degrees today and 70 by tomorrow. We seldom ever get snow. Rain now that is another thing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

really you are still that warm? now that is certainly not fair.

As to the feeder - NICE WORK!


----------



## greif (Nov 3, 2007)

i can send some your way, we are close to record snow for the year and record below zero. 
our goats hate snow, they just cuddle up and stay warm. when I go in there they crawl in my lap to snuggle up


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

Well it's pretty,but if your goats are like my goats.some one turned the other way is going to poop or pee in it,lol


----------



## Wisendorf (Aug 14, 2012)

*Simple goat feeder.*

Ok here is what I did.Part of my fence is made of that heavy wired panels,like you buy at TSC. On the out side of it I just used about a 3 or 4 foot piece of chicken wire.Made like a basket on the outside of it near the top of the fence.I just throw a block in it and they eat it thru the fence.Its inside so I dont need a cover over it.Total cost? about 25 cents.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Wishing the temps would drop some. We are still in the upper 80's here. Nice hay feeder. Have been trying to figure out a way to make one.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

wow really like it!! wanna come make me one


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great and easy to build.


----------

